# black eyed white baby rats :O)



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I love these two.. my first bew baby rats :2thumb:









http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-stuff-picture107713-12th-august-2010-144.jpg


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

uh....what 2 lol?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I have solved the problem :O)


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

I see them now, what did you do?


----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

omg!
sooo cute, me wants!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I needed to make my albums public on my settings : victory:


----------



## teasel (Nov 1, 2009)

Cute kits kelly, They look like my Ghost and casper ! :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness I would love one of these!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I will have to get updated photos of them as they get bigger, I am still undersided if to keep one or not ( I am already keeping one thats nearly plack eyed white although she does have a smudge of blue on her face.)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

SOOOOO cute! And I wanna see the Smudge Sister!


----------

